# 1999 silverado security systems



## BIG AL 1982 (Dec 22, 2009)

Last few weeks my message center in my dash has been flashing this. '' security'' today i got out of the truck,mess. Still on in dash, stayed on all day and killed my battery

help..........


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BIG AL 1982 said:


> Last few weeks my message center in my dash has been flashing this. '' security'' today i got out of the truck,mess. Still on in dash, stayed on all day and killed my battery
> 
> help..........


 I will need more information here, but i know older chevys had the factory key coded keys. Witch wear out over time if your battery is NOT dead but in fact is the security center stopping the truck from starting cause the key RESISTANCE is worn out(it changes as the key in worn over time). In witch case you will need a new key cylinder and key.
If the unit is in fact killing your battery than you may have other problems....... 

With out full detailed info I can not make a diagnosis over the internet, you may try a key that is in good shape(not used a lot) if the truck starts than you have yer answer.


----------

